# مجلة Welding Journal الشهرية الصادرة من AWS - متجدد



## gjaby (10 ديسمبر 2009)

AWS - WELDING JOURNAL
عدد ديسمبر لسنة 2009

http://rapidshare.com/files/319089515/Welding_Journal_Dec_2009.pdf.html


----------



## gjaby (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*عدد يناير 2010*

http://rapidshare.com/files/328065231/Welding_Journal_Jan_2010.pdf.html


----------



## gjaby (28 يناير 2010)

*عدد فبراير 2010*

http://rapidshare.com/files/342601903/Welding_Journal_2010_02.pdf.html


----------



## gjaby (26 فبراير 2010)

*عدد مارس 2010*

http://rapidshare.com/files/356040117/Welding_Journal_2010_03.pdf.html


----------



## احمدلبده (5 مارس 2010)

AWS D1.1 2010 ياريت حضرتك تشوفهولى بعد اذنك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (9 مارس 2010)

ياريت لو انك ارفقتها بدلا عن ارفاق الرابط


----------



## gjaby (26 مارس 2010)

*عدد ابريل 2010*

http://rapidshare.com/files/368308034/Welding_Journal_2010_04.PDF.html

اسف لا يمكن ارفاق الاعداد لان الملف مساحتة اكبر من المسموح ارفاقه


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ان امكن باقي الاعداد القديمة والجديد


----------

